# Using a Nationwide card at ATM



## pennine10 (Jun 27, 2009)

Many of you will be aware that Nationwide have introduced a Flexplus account.
You pay £10 per month for a number of benefits,free travel insurance, breakdown cover etc. You are also able to draw foreign currency from and ATM without having to pay commission, with the added bonus of getting the business exchange rate.
However please be aware that at some ATM's you get the option of paying for your currency in the local currency or in sterling. Always choose the local currency option.
I recently withdrew 300 Euros in Portugal and was charge £11.80 more than I would
have done had I chosen the Euro option.


----------



## daisyman1951 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bit confused by this post do you mean you chose to pay for your euros in sterling and that this was the bad choice?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

In my experience all ATM's will only give you €'s when using a UK Card with no option of paying in £'s or €'s with a single transaction limit of 200€

Nationwide say using card for purchase or withdrawal abroad might attract a fee depending on card and transaction but if you opt to pay a retailer or withdrawal in Sterling it will always be more expensive


----------



## pennine10 (Jun 27, 2009)

Just to clarify the situation for those who found it difficult to understand. I withdrew 200 Euros and then 100 Euros. I used a nationwide flexplus account. With which you are able to withdraw euros without paying commission and with the added bonus of getting business exchange rate.
For the first time ever, I was given the option of paying in euros of sterling. I chose sterling,
which proved to be the more expensive option, £11.80 more expensive.
When opening a flexplus account your are not informed of the sterling option being more expensive. I trust this clarifies the situation.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's in the use of cards section I'd send them a bill and say you weren't told why?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

For the first time a couple of weeks ago I used a UK debit card in Lisbon (Santander) I was given the option of my account being charged in Euros or Sterling.


----------



## quelfesgirl (May 27, 2013)

I have a pre-paid mastercard which I top up in sterling and get a fantastic rate of exchange better than any high street bank. I can use it anywhere and can withdraw money on it. It does not incur any monthly charges, payments are free and an ATM charges £1. It means I can keep track of the money I am spending when I am in the UK. I use a company that has offices in Vilamoura so I can even pop in there if I need to top up my card, its great.


----------

